# Radio help



## Eximius64 (May 28, 2013)

I've always thought of investing in a CB radio or something of that type but I don't know where to start, whats good and whats not. I've tried looking up on some sites but I get lost in the technical terms and that's bad if I do because I'm extremely tech savy. Where is a good place to start with this? I want to invest in a good long range radio system that I could use in junction with handhelds. Another little foot note as well I want to have it powered by solar on its own dedicated system incase of power loss. Anyone have some suggestions for me out there?


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Okay let me see if I can help. From reading your post your wanting "something" for long range comms. Well you could do that with either a CB or a HAM. Depending on how long range your talking. Normally a CB out of the box runs around 3 watts. (were talking a 12v car type) So depending on what kind of antenna you use and your location how far you can talk/ recieve. Cobra makes a good mobile radio in their 40 channel 29 classic. I have one in my big truck at work. Using say a K40 magnetic mount antenna in fair to decent location you can talk up to around 10 miles, if the "skip" is good you could double or triple that. This set up would cost you around $150-$200. If you add say a texas star linier amplifier in oh maybe 500 watts you can extend your range out to 200+ miles HOWEVER a linier on a CB is against FCC rules, and could lead to a fine. But unless someone is being really stupid on one and knocking out neighbors TV and phone I've not seen the FCC bothering anyone. These you could run off a battery bank (12v) with a solar charger as the amp does draw a lot of power. Setting up something similar as a base radio using a powersupply and a ground plane antenna say 30' in the air and you could talk several hundred miles. I've used a similar set up and when skip was right talked to austrailia and the UK. So that could take care of one side. The problem would be the use of hand helds here they due to the type of antennas on them are very limited on range usually best case is a couple of miles range, and the internal batteries have a short "in use" charge. If your talking a lot maybe 3-4 hours.

Another option to go with is HAM while quite a bit more expensive you can get ham radios even handhelds that have a several hundred mile range. Maybe someone here more knowledgeable on HAM can help you there.

The third option is a business band radio but for anything over 20 miles or so they depend on an operating repeater system that would likly be down due to no power or commendeered by government agencies during an emergency situation.

If I can halp you with any recemmendations CB related as I've been using them for over 30 years let me know.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm going through the same process, you can probably look at some of my past threads and get a lot of answers that way.
Since I have started my comms setup here is what I recommend.

Get a decent CB, mostly for mid range comms especially if you are on the move and don't need to really worry about comm security.
Get programmable handelds (I have the Trisquare eXRS HH) for small team or close comms that may need to be more secure
For anything of range, go HAM all the way. I am getting one for my truck, some handhelds for myself, the wife, daughter, son, and soon to be daughter in law.

This way we have most routes of comms covered even in a grid down situation, plus we can use HAM and CB to talk to others to find out what is happening.
All this adds up fast for cost but I would suggest getting mid range pricing.

For my in vehicle CB I am leaning towards this. http://www.amazon.com/Midland-75-822-Channel-CB-Way-Radio/dp/B00000K2YR

It can be either in vehicle or handheld, plus signal is mostly dependent on your antenna. A lot of offroad groups use this one and love it. It has decent range especially when out on the trail, but it also converts to hand held fast and easy. Oh yeah, it also doesn't take up a ton of room and can conceal in vehicle easy to prevent theft better.

I'm still sorting out what HAM radio I want to get, then again most of my purchases are determined by what vendors I get approved with for my business. (Yeah I am calling Midland today. :2thumb: )


----------



## Eximius64 (May 28, 2013)

Awesome stuff guys, thanks for that advice, I'm going to see if I can reach out to a few local radio shops rather see if there are any in the area and see what advice they have as well. This has got me stepping in the right direction though thanks a ton.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Eximius64 said:


> Awesome stuff guys, thanks for that advice, I'm going to see if I can reach out to a few local radio shops rather see if there are any in the area and see what advice they have as well. This has got me stepping in the right direction though thanks a ton.


 Ex..... not sure exactly where you are, but if you happen to have a "branded" truck stop ( Pilot, flying J, petro, TA ) in your area they usually carry a good selection of CB's and if you take your time and watch you can find what you want on sale. Radio shack also offers a limited selection as well. Good luck and feel free to contact me with any questions I'd be happy to help you or anyone else select the right radio and accesories.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

101airborne said:


> Ex..... not sure exactly where you are, but if you happen to have a "branded" truck stop ( Pilot, flying J, petro, TA ) in your area they usually carry a good selection of CB's and if you take your time and watch you can find what you want on sale. Radio shack also offers a limited selection as well. Good luck and feel free to contact me with any questions I'd be happy to help you or anyone else select the right radio and accesories.


I have to play devils advocate about truck stops. In my experience I have seen their prices, even sale prices, be way higher than they should.

I know I may be walking a fine line on putting this out there. I have done it in a couple other posts, but I am starting a business and different kinds of radios is going to be part of my product lines. Like I had mentioned before I am contacting Midland today about their lineup. Maybe Cobra as well. But the point in bringing this up is that I will make sure I give the best deal I can get for anyone wanting to purchase through preparedsociety.com they have to message me first though.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Shammua said:


> I have to play devils advocate about truck stops. In my experience I have seen their prices, even sale prices, be way higher than they should..


 Shammua.... true in many instances. But The truck stop I stop at on a daily basis, ( I drive an 18 wheeler) has some pretty good sales. I bought my cobra 29 last year on sale for $79. Bought a galaxy 959 a couple months ago for $129.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

101airborne - Yeah I was just being more generalized since the OP seems to be newer on coming into the comms world.
On the flip side, since I don't have anyone else to tell... I just got approved for a vendor that sells all that truck stop gear to truck stops. So officially now I can carry/sell it all too... Woot woot woot
FYI this isn't a sales plug, just good news for me.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Shammua said:


> 101airborne - Yeah I was just being more generalized since the OP seems to be newer on coming into the comms world.
> On the flip side, since I don't have anyone else to tell... I just got approved for a vendor that sells all that truck stop gear to truck stops. So officially now I can carry/sell it all too... Woot woot woot
> FYI this isn't a sales plug, just good news for me.


Shammua,,,, Congradulations!! Good for you, Besides a source for your own comms gear you have a way to add to your income as well.:2thumb:


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

My other goal is to be the main resource for here also. It's been quite the process to get it up and running. I'm wanting to be able to offer all area's of needs with the exception of food, seeds, ammo (maybe later), and firearms (maybe later). But right now I am getting setup to be able to cover any needs in comms, tactical gear, and general readiness.
With that being said, Eximius64 if you find what you are wanting, message me the price and I'll let you know if it's a good price or crazy mark up. As of right now I am not set up as a vendor on here so I am not pushing my shop as a source. PLEASE don't ask me to sell to you yet since I don't want to violate the trust and rules of Prepared Society, but I can let you know if a price is decent or not.


----------

